# cannabidiol... again



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi there, I've had discussions with people on here in the past about cannabidiol for the treatment of dpd. just wondering if anyone has new information on acquiring it? from what i have learned only the synthetic version is used in studies. more and more studies are being published on its use for anxiety, schizophrenia, inflammation, epilepsy and suppressing tumor growth. there are strains of marijuana with much higher levels of cbd available now but they all have thc in them.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

i swear somewhere it was available prescription for weight gain or something, but I dont know what name it's under. if it's not FDA approved you probably wont be able to get it unless you find it in canada or something


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi Kate, never heard of it used in a prescription for weight gain. it is in an inhaler with other drugs for something i cant recall lol. i live in Canada. been trying for years to find it pure.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Right. its called sativex and its for ms. contains thc though


----------



## Spectre (Mar 31, 2012)

university girl said:


> Right. its called sativex and its for ms. contains thc though


Very strange, apparently CBD/cannabidiol is a schedule 1 drug in the US, absolutely mindless..it could be used to help so many people and completely revolutionize the medical industry. Gotta love our war on drugs.


----------



## Cannabis (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a Medical Marijuana recommendation and I live in San Francisco, there are many dispensaries here where I have tried Cannabidiol tinctures, and I have smoked Cannabidiol heavy flowers before. I have tried smoking a Marijuana strain that was 22% Cannabidiol and only 1% THC.

You need to come to a medical state (particularly Northern California) if you want to try Cannabidiol. Norcal is ahead in the "CBD" game as they say. I can't say this will help will your DP though, I really dont know. I got DP from a high thc strain and havent smoked since so I would not know. Too scared to try the CBD strains now lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

Cannabis said:


> I have a Medical Marijuana recommendation and I live in San Francisco, there are many dispensaries here where I have tried Cannabidiol tinctures, and I have smoked Cannabidiol heavy flowers before. I have tried smoking a Marijuana strain that was 22% Cannabidiol and only 1% THC.
> 
> You need to come to a medical state (particularly Northern California) if you want to try Cannabidiol. Norcal is ahead in the "CBD" game as they say. I can't say this will help will your DP though, I really dont know. I got DP from a high thc strain and havent smoked since so I would not know. Too scared to try the CBD strains now lol.


dude your the same as me I got dp from "the purps" a really high strain of mj and it was even flown in from california and I havent tried weed since its just to scary to me.....but ofcourse cannibidiols sound promising and I would try them if I needed to


----------



## Cannabis (Jun 12, 2012)

redcomet2011 said:


> dude your the same as me I got dp from "the purps" a really high strain of mj and it was even flown in from california and I havent tried weed since its just to scary to me.....but ofcourse cannibidiols sound promising and I would try them if I needed to


Yeah, Purp is a very high THC strain popularized in the Mendocino Region of Northern California. It's origins stem from Vietnam/Laos/Phillipines and is known for its body numbing buzz and very high THC content.

I did not get my DP from Purp though, I got it from another type. In my opinion, any type of weed can cause DP.

I would not advise anyone with DP to smoke weed, even if it has high CBD levels in it, because even with high CBD there is THC still in it and you don't want that running in your brain if you have DP.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi all, so Im still on the hunt for pure cbd but it still does not exist as a natural extract, only in a synthetic form which is only available to researchers. i have marijuana-induced dpd and i have tried pot since. interestingly i can't get high from pot. i suspect this is either because i already feel high (a bad high) or because the seroquel i take counteracts it.
check out project cbd on Facebook for info on cbd research. there's a new book called smoke signals which had info on cbd in it. Dr mcallister at the California pacific medical research institute is a leading cbd researcher.


----------



## fiberglasscottoncandy (Oct 29, 2012)

I think you can get it at some medical marijuana dispensaries. They concentrate the CBD into a tincture or oil..sometimes even candy I think. I know they have a federal medical marijuana program in Canada, so maybe you could get it there if you get a medical card or whatever they have by you. The indica variety of cannabis seems to help with a lot of different medical problems...more so than Sativa, which is higher in THC. The Indica kind has helped me a lot with anxiety in the past.


----------



## thegentleman (Nov 11, 2012)

Its funny though cause logically, CBD should worsen your dp. The molecule itself is a serotonin 2a agonist, and works in a similar mechanism to LSD and Psilocin. And yes, contrary to popular belief, pot works on receptors other than the cannabinoid receptors.

Then again, hey what do I know. Back in the day I smoked whatever I bought and wasn't picky on the CBD content lol.


----------



## Nara Osga (Aug 17, 2010)

I feel worse when I smoke


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

Nara Osga said:


> I feel worse when I smoke


At the end of every thread this girl always posts these negative last short statements.lol


----------

